# What kind of fish



## Aquatic_Fan (Nov 30, 2007)

I have a small 10 gal set up and have a coral bandid shrimp in it.....i was wanting maybe a type of goby.....not really a yellow watchman goby but maybe some other kind......maybe even a small colorful fish.....a kardinal fish.....any suggestions please feel free to comment 


oh yea and i also have an urchin.....its a short spine urchin.....thats it


----------



## Cumminz_Dzl (Apr 11, 2008)

well, i like the Flaming Prawn goby or the firefish goby


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Firefish may get spooked very easily in a 10G tank. If you decide to go that way, a hood is a must.

There are many type of Gobies that can be fit in there. You could fit two or three Green Banded Gobies, two Clown Gobies of any color variety (I like yellow, Citrine and Green), other Watchman Gobies, Neon-Blue Goby... there are a lot.

Most Cardinal fish cannot fit in a 10G. There are some dwarf species, but I personally think they are less attractive as some you can fit in a 20-30+.


----------



## gymnothorax (Sep 20, 2007)

........if i had to choose one fish in a small tank i would do a hi fin shrimp goby : )


----------

